# Smh moments



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

As a biker, sometimes I’d get requested to bike my ass 10 miles to pick up an order. Wtf Uber?


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

I guess this thread can be used as a vent but another thing I’ve mentioned before but will say it again is how can Uber be called a "technology company" yet this is very unstable. They really need to get it together by firing their staff, retraining, or hiring new staff. 🤦‍♂️ come on Uber


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Peddling your ass all over town, are ya?


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> Peddling your ass al over town, are ya?


Staying in town but if I get any request to pick up an order 10miles+, yeah, that’s a no for me


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Jesus. What do customers not understand that if couriers aren’t allowed to go up the building, they need to bring their ass downstairs to pick it up.

I had to reassign because I remembered I had this same annoying customer before at a hotel who asked me to deliver upstairs when the front desk staff said I’m not allowed to. I had to reassign and no I didn't put the orders in my backpack.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

Why didn’t you just leave it at the front desk? Even if he retracted the tip you still would have been paid for the delivery.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Mcwharthog said:


> Why didn’t you just leave it at the front desk? Even if he retracted the tip you still would have been paid for the delivery.


Well a lot of times, customers blame us even if things are out of our control.


----------

